# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Đến Mọi Nướng thưởng thức Nướng và lẩu giá bình dân - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Mọi Nướng - Quán nướng đường phố*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 36 Nguyên Hồng, Hà Nội
> Hotline: 0949 52 33 88.
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MoiNuong.QuanNuongDuongPho
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Mọi Nướng


_Nhắc đến lẩu nướng chắc không ai không biết những quán lẩu nướng nổi tiếng ở Việt Nam như lẩu nướng Gogi, lẩu nướng Seoul Garden, Sumo BBQ,...Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có thể bỏ tiền ra để đến ăn tại những quán sang trọng như này. Chính vì vậy hôm nay mình sẽ giới thiệu với cả nhà quán lẩu nướng mới mở tại Hà Nội có giá cả khá bình dân mà đồ ăn lại ngon đó chính là quán Mọi Nướng - Quán nướng đường phố._ 

*Quán Mọi Nướng được mở tại 36 Nguyên Hồng là quán nướng dùng than hoa toàn bộ giá cả thì có 2 cách cho bạn lựa chọn:*

*+ Ăn theo kiểu buffet*: Bạn có thể ăn thoải mái thỏa thích bao nhiêu cũng được chỉ với giá trọn gói là *199.000đ* 1 người. Với suất này bạn còn có thể uống bia tươi và coca thoải mái mà ko mất phí. Ngoài ra Bạn cũng có thể lên trang mua chung để mua rẻ hơn nhưng sẽ có hạn chế là bạn không được uống bia tươi và coca thoải mái.

*+ Ăn theo suất*: ăn theo suất mỗi 1 đĩa thức ăn sẽ có giá là *20.000đ* 1 đĩa với đủ loại thức ăn cho bạn lựa chọn.



Phong cách bàn ăn của quán cũng khá độc đáo
Nhóm của mình đã lựa chọn 1 suất ăn buffet với giá 199k 1 người. Với suất ăn này nhóm của mình có thể thoải mái gọi đồ ăn mà không phải suy nghĩ gì. Menu của quán khá phong phú với các loại hải sản, thịt bò,...







Một phần Menu đồ ăn buffet của quán



Đĩa lòng lợn



Món bánh khoai tây (món này ăn khá ngon  :Smile:  )







Đây là một số món mình đã gọi còn một số món khác khá ngon mà mải ăn quá không chụp được ^^







Bia tươi được miễn phí ^^
Sau khi ăn no lê các món nướng thì nhóm mình bắt đầu chiến đấu với món Lẩu. Mặc dù sau khi ăn xong các món nướng là cũng đã no rồi nhưng nhóm mình vẫn muốn thử nồi lẩu xem vị của nó ra sao. 

Ở đây có 2 loại lẩu đó là Lẩu mọi cay và lẩu mọi không cay. Nhóm mình thích ăn cay nên đã gọi nồi lẩu mọi cay. Khi nồi lẩu được bê ra đó chỉ là nồi nước dùng kèm với 1 đĩa rau với nấm. Nếu bạn muốn ăn lẩu gì thì chỉ cần bảo với nhân viên mang món đó ra. Nhóm mình ăn lẩu bò nên đã gọi đĩa thịt bò ra ăn. Bạn có thể gọi thoải mái các món muốn ăn nhưng chỉ sợ là bạn không thể ăn thêm được gì do việc ăn đồ nướng trước đó. 




Xong khi ăn xong nồi lẩu thì nhóm mình bắt đầu cảm thấy quá no và không muốn di chuyển nhiều  :cuoi1: . Dù no nhưng vẫn muốn ăn kem với dưa hấu món tráng miệng cuối của bữa ăn hôm nay  :Wink: ). Mỗi người bắt đầu gọi vị kem mình thik ở đây có vị kem sầu riêng, socola, vani. Kem ở đây ăn cũng khá ngon.





> *Quán Mọi Nướng - Quán nướng đường phố*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 36 Nguyên Hồng, Hà Nội
> Hotline: 0949 52 33 88
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MoiNuong.QuanNuongDuongPho
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Mọi Nướng


_Meoluoi9x - Didau.org_

_Cùng khám phá quán ăn ở Hà Nội - quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Hình như bia chỉ miễn phí đến 31/10 thôi, chứ như vậy có mà lỗ vốn à. Rẻ kinh hơ hơ

----------


## dung89

Mình cũng đã ăn quán này. Đúng là ok hehe
Ăn no, nhân viên thì cởi mở nhiệt tình
Sẽ quay lại quán  :Big Grin:

----------


## tenlua

Đã ăn
Nói chung là like  :cuoi1: )

----------


## dauhalan

Nghe bạn mình nói quán này ăn ngon mà no luôn
Đang định đến thử đây, có bác nào bao em ko  :cuoi:

----------


## chuotyeugao

Nghe đồ nướng là mình thích rồi, mùa này đồ nướng còn gì hợp hơn

----------


## Alyaj

Quán có món salad ngon, ai ăn kiêng đến đây ăn món này cũng được  :cuoi:

----------

